# My new Titus grinder



## Colio07

I took delivery today of a beautiful, amazing new Titus grinder. Adjustable grind speed and coated burrs, with diamond-like coating on the tower and CrN coating on the base.

This is latest and last of my grinder upgrades (Mazzer Mini - Compak E8 - EK43 - Titus).

I look forward to learning how best to use it, but the first shots (HasBean Finca Limoncillo, Titus, Londinium L1) taste incredible.


----------



## jimbojohn55

what's the grind quality like


----------



## Stanic

Incredible beast and beautiful duo


----------



## GCGlasgow

That's a lovely set up most on here attain to achieve.


----------



## lake_m

That is indeed a thing of beauty. I won't ask how much it cost.


----------



## Obnic

Exquisite. That's a piece of art.

Look forward to hearing how it compares to the EK in the cup.


----------



## Colio07

jimbojohn55 said:


> what's the grind quality like


I've only run a few shots through it so far, but the grind quality seems pretty stellar. Frank mentioned that grinder speed has a significant impact on particle size distribution. I'm looking forward to doing some proper testing so I can get a better understanding of this, though I expect it will be an on-going learning process to account for beans, roast level and time since roasting, environmental factors (temp, humidity, etc.), etc. I'll post some pictures of various grinds on the forum in due course.


----------



## MildredM

Wow! What a stunning looking grinder - it sounds fantastic.


----------



## Nod

That is an awesome setup - massive congrats!!


----------



## Glenn

Beautiful









I wish you many years of happiness


----------



## Colio07

Nod said:


> That is an awesome setup - massive congrats!!


Thanks. GS3 + Versalab M3 sounds pretty tremendous as well!


----------



## Rhys

Very very nice.. they are defiantly a work of a craftsman. Keep looking at them on instagram (especially the coated ones)


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Wow, what an amazing set up. Looking forward to hearing how you get on. Suspect there will be a lot to learn as far the adjustable grind speed stuff goes.


----------



## Colio07

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Wow, what an amazing set up. Looking forward to hearing how you get on. Suspect there will be a lot to learn as far the adjustable grind speed stuff goes.


Thanks. Just ordered 1.25 kilos of Finca San Francisco from your site, which I'm looking forward to trying out on my new set up!


----------



## hchrishallam

Looks stunning! Enjoy


----------



## Nod

Colio07 said:


> Thanks. GS3 + Versalab M3 sounds pretty tremendous as well!


Thanks a lot.. it took me a while to get my skill level up to make the most of it but I'm very happy now... with the grinders you have had I'm sure u r already yoda level of distribution and preparation.. I have had some Skype chats with Frank - he has been super helpful to me and his gear is second to none.... have fun...


----------



## Phil104

Drool, drool, drool....


----------



## Phobic

very nice!

I will ask how much you paid for it though.....

once you've got to grips with it can you let us know how you think it compares to the EK please.


----------



## Soll

Looks like a blinged up version of a Versalab very nice


----------



## dwalsh1

How Much?


----------



## eddie57

Stunning setup


----------



## Dylan

If money were no object that grinder would be pretty darn close to the top of my list along with one of KVDW's single group machines... although that would be on looks alone, the Decent machine is actually at the top of my wish list as far as coffee toys go now.


----------



## eddie57

One of these sold this afternoon on eBay for £2000

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Titus-On-Demand-Grinder-/172900954967?


----------



## 4085

eddie57 said:


> One of these sold this afternoon on eBay for £2000
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Titus-On-Demand-Grinder-/172900954967?


I reckon that is one of those famous spoof eBay ads, like the GS3 ones that appear regularly.......


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Item location 'Salisbury, Wiltshire'. Now, who do we know who lives in that neck of the woods??


----------



## 4085

Reading the advert, it actually says Mazzer in it. Be A braver man than me to part with my money!


----------



## Dylan

So long as you were't completely bonkers and eschewed the safety of PayPal there isn't too much to worry about, even with such large amounts of money. If it in any way doesn't work or you dont receive it PayPal will side with you as the buyer.

That said, its a pretty astonishing advert, putting such little effort into the listing of such an expensive item if very odd/suspicious.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

dfk41 said:


> Reading the advert, it actually says Mazzer in it. Be A braver man than me to part with my money!


Someone did....


----------



## Split Shot

Such a good looking setup. I'd love to hear more about the Titus!


----------



## Phil104

Frank is a regular at the London Coffee Festival although it's sometimes not easy to find him. He was there last year with the guy that he works with, whose name I can't remember. I was with my daughter and offered to swap her for one of his grinders but Frank just laughed, which I took as him saying that even that wouldn't be enough.


----------



## Colio07

Quick update after 2.5 days with the Titus.

It's a great grinder, and I'm only just scratching the surface. That said, my first impression is that there's a significant improvement in mouthfeel and depth of flavour compared with the EK43, which itself is an excellent grinder.

My (very understanding) wife has helped me carry out a few blind taste tests making espresso using the same beans ground on the Titus versus the EK43, and the Titus has thus far emerged as the clear winner. It's an incredibly small sample size, of course, but helps to reinforce my view that the Titus is exceptional.

I'm still working out my routine, but I'm finding it easy to use (despite the small opening for the beans). Retention is not an issue, and when using RDT it seems non-existent; I'll do some quantitative measurements in the coming days to test this.

I'm planning to test particle size distribution as well, in due course.

I'll post further updates over the coming week as I get through new beans, and will load up some more photos as well.


----------



## coffeechap

I will post up my thoughts as well, early impression is the grind quality is superb only pulled a couple of shots this far and will do some comparisons vs the KafaTek flat


----------



## Thecatlinux

A video would be nice


----------



## coffeechap

Hmmmmmmm

Decisions decisions


----------



## Soll

coffeechap said:


> Hmmmmmmm
> 
> Decisions decisions
> 
> View attachment 29609


The Titus looks majestic, that's what I would go for


----------



## coffeechap

I think I like it without the lid


----------



## hotmetal

Those ARE the droids I am looking for. And a Londinium Obi 1.

In my dreams following a lottery win obviously.


----------



## coffeechap

Just silly shiney


----------



## Kman10

I want one


----------



## Obnic

I want both!


----------



## Stanic

@MildredM how is the wallet, hiding inside the ice cream machine?


----------



## MildredM

Stanic said:


> @MildredM how is the wallet, hiding inside the ice cream machine?


All wallets, cards and everything have indeed been frozen


----------



## coffeechap

MildredM said:


> All wallets, cards and everything have indeed been frozen


Don't come to the forum day!!!


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> Don't come to the forum day!!!


I know when I'm not welcome *flounce*


----------



## Colio07

Thecatlinux said:


> A video would be nice


I'll take a video tomorrow morning. In the meantime, just to add to the shiny pics...


----------



## Colio07

Sorry for the repeat photos - had issues uploading from my phone!


----------



## Snakehips

coffeechap said:


> I think I like it without the lid
> 
> View attachment 29610


Is that or is that not crying out for a glass top?


----------



## lake_m

coffeechap said:


> Hmmmmmmm
> 
> Decisions decisions
> 
> View attachment 29609


Aaargh stop it! I can't take any more!


----------



## Stanic

what burrs is this beast using, 83 mm conical?


----------



## mazi

Monolith - flat burrs

Titus - hybrid burrs


__
http://instagr.am/p/BO5qxkOgodN/


----------



## 4085

Stanic said:


> what burrs is this beast using, 83 mm conical?


The Titus has conicals which act as crushers then custom 83mm flats to grind, same idea as the versalab


----------



## Stanic

Just browsed their Instagram, looks like the burrs are 68 mm now. Also here


----------



## 4085

Stanic said:


> Just browsed their Instagram, looks like the burrs are 68 mm now. Also here


Thats for the conicals


----------



## Colio07

Here's a video of the Titus in action.

Argh! Struggling with Tapatalk and Safari... can't seem to upload the video.


----------



## Split Shot

..... oh the suspense!


----------



## Colio07

I've kept trying, but can't seem to make it work. Sorry. I'll try again later or in the morning.


----------



## malling

Please stop posting pictures of the Titus, your torturing me.... I desire it so badly that I can't wait to get his up and coming scraped "budget friendly" version with EK43 SSP burrs.


----------



## Stanic

dfk41 said:


> Thats for the conicals


And this claim is based on?


----------



## Colio07

Having failed to post a video here, I've posted one on YouTube:







I'll post a video of the full routine when I have more time.


----------



## fatboyslim

How does this handle brewed?


----------



## coffeechap

fatboyslim said:


> How does this handle brewed?


When you come to the Forum day you will find out


----------



## coffeechap

malling said:


> Please stop posting pictures of the Titus, your torturing me.... I desire it so badly that I can't wait to get his up and coming scraped "budget friendly" version with EK43 SSP burrs.


Let me see......


----------



## jimbojohn55

sound a bit like a tube train accelerating - a very quiet small tube train - I like it


----------



## grumpydaddy

Love is:

Got fed up with twisting my head sideways


----------



## Obnic

coffeechap said:


> Let me see......
> 
> View attachment 29638


What's the little draw under the base for?


----------



## jimbojohn55

Obnic said:


> What's the little draw under the base for?


It has a small piece of paper that says "congratulations you have reached the end of your coffee journey"


----------



## coffeechap

grumpydaddy said:


> Love is:
> 
> Got fed up with twisting my head sideways


That looks so much nicer


----------



## grumpydaddy

Just checking there is no undressed photographer


----------



## Stanic

grumpydaddy said:
 

> Just checking there is no undressed photographer


Or photographerine


----------



## Thecatlinux

Catch spilt grinds


----------



## ronsil

coffeechap said:


> That looks so much nicer


Works better that way round as well......


----------



## Mrboots2u

jimbojohn55 said:


> It has a small piece of paper that says "congratulations you have reached the end of your coffee journey"


Til the next time...


----------



## coffeechap

jimbojohn55 said:


> It has a small piece of paper that says "congratulations you have reached the end of your coffee journey"


Mine had

This is evidence that you have more money than sense


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Mine had
> 
> This is evidence that you have more money than sense


Im am trying to work out the variables in this equation ....I didn't think you were that rich


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> Im am trying to work out the variables in this equation ....I didn't think you were that rich


Exactly


----------



## Obnic

Mrboots2u said:


> ....I didn't think you were that rich


More 'smooth and creamy' i thought.


----------



## jimbojohn55

Ive been thinking about the various messages that the maker could put in the draw (no not that maker)

"now you need a slayer"

" Spare parts are available from Cern"

"you know your bank manager knows where you live"

" please add this grinder to your insurance policy"

"warning misuse may create worm holes in the fabric of time and space"

I'm still not jealous, but I do spend a lot of time on this thread.


----------



## Colio07

jimbojohn55 said:


> Ive been thinking about the various messages that the maker could put in the draw (no not that maker)
> 
> "now you need a slayer"
> 
> " Spare parts are available from Cern"
> 
> "you know your bank manager knows where you live"
> 
> " please add this grinder to your insurance policy"
> 
> "warning misuse may create worm holes in the fabric of time and space"
> 
> I'm still not jealous, but I do spend a lot of time on this thread.


CERN would be a great place for coffee grinding - they specialise in particle acceleration, right?!


----------



## Dylan

Colio07 said:


> CERN would be a great place for coffee grinding - they specialise in particle acceleration, right?!


Grinding coffee by smashing beans together at near light speed.


----------



## grumpydaddy

This all just reminds me to do that PPI claim thing.....

You never know, I might be able to snag something like this

(not sure how to keep it free of drool though)


----------



## Dylan

grumpydaddy said:


> This all just reminds me to do that PPI claim thing.....
> 
> You never know, I might be able to snag something like this
> 
> (not sure how to keep it free of drool though)


You mean Arnie's disembodied head hasn't convinced you to do it already?


----------



## hotmetal

Looking forward to seeing these ultimate grinding machines on the forum day. Want want want but my wallet is safe, I taped it up to stop the foreign coins, sweet wrappers, washers and bus tickets from falling out. I'll admire from a respectful distance!


----------



## Tewdric

Dylan said:


> Grinding coffee by smashing beans together at near light speed.


Combined roast and grind - cool idea!


----------



## MildredM

hotmetal said:


> Looking forward to seeing these ultimate grinding machines on the forum day. Want want want but my wallet is safe, I taped it up to stop the foreign coins, sweet wrappers, washers and bus tickets from falling out. I'll admire from a respectful distance!


I am not even allowed to go


----------



## asaf

Glenn said:


> Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you many years of happiness


Hear, hear


----------



## El carajillo

MildredM said:


> I am not even allowed to go


I do not believe that for one minute:rolleyes:


----------



## Stanic

Wonder how much is the new grinder by Frank going to be


----------



## Soll

Stanic said:


> Wonder how much is the new grinder by Frank going to be


Looks like the coffee grinds are ground straight into the portafilter.


----------



## mazi

Stanic said:


> Wonder how much is the new grinder by Frank going to be


On his instagram page was that the target is less than 3k EUR.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BYv3OoShZHQ/


----------



## Dylan

I'll have three.


----------



## DavidBondy

I am enjoying reading this thread. Makes me think that I probably ought to move my Terranova Versalab M3 on and upgrade to one these ... the only problem as far as I can see is that with these new grinders from Frank, the bottom has probably fallen out of the M3 market and I expect that I shall be lucky to get a couple of hundred quid for mine (notwithstanding that it cost me USD2310 + Eur1,000). Definitely food for thought!

View attachment 29891


----------



## Jony

Well I feel your pain, I'm a Dreamer


----------



## Colio07

Still really enjoying this grinder. Even poorly dialled-in/distributed shots are drinkable, most of the time. The great shots are amazing.

The only thing I miss about the EK43 is that it's much harder on the Titus to switch from espresso to filter and back again. I know that's not what the Titus has been designed for, and I'm coping just fine with my hand grinder for filter, but that's the only thing I miss.


----------



## 4085

DavidBondy said:


> I am enjoying reading this thread. Makes me think that I probably ought to move my Terranova Versalab M3 on and upgrade to one these ... the only problem as far as I can see is that with these new grinders from Frank, the bottom has probably fallen out of the M3 market and I expect that I shall be lucky to get a couple of hundred quid for mine (notwithstanding that it cost me USD2310 + Eur1,000). Definitely food for thought!
> 
> View attachment 29891


If it helps you Mr B, I would go to £300 as a maximum to help you out of this difficult situation you find yourself in!


----------



## Mrboots2u

DavidBondy said:


> I am enjoying reading this thread. Makes me think that I probably ought to move my Terranova Versalab M3 on and upgrade to one these ... the only problem as far as I can see is that with these new grinders from Frank, the bottom has probably fallen out of the M3 market and I expect that I shall be lucky to get a couple of hundred quid for mine (notwithstanding that it cost me USD2310 + Eur1,000). Definitely food for thought!
> 
> View attachment 29891


You can get alot more than that mate


----------



## 4085

Shut up Boots! No he cannot!


----------



## DavidBondy

Sorry David. You've got a long queue in front of you. I've received quite a large number of PMs about my M3!!


----------



## Rhys

DavidBondy said:


> Sorry David. You've got a long queue in front of you. I've received quite a large number of PMs about my M3!!


Well, it's worth a mint...

So I'll up David'd offer of £300 and chuck in a packet of Polos.. I'll even chuck in extra holes as well...


----------



## DavidBondy

I was right! My Versalab has now been moved on to a well-known forum member!


----------



## Jony

Feel like crying now.


----------



## Rhys

DavidBondy said:


> I was right! My Versalab has now been moved on to a well-known forum member!


Didn't want it, they're rubbish anyway....


----------

